# Lab tests



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

The specialty vet just called with Sean's bloodwork results and he passed with flying colors. He's been on cyclosporine and a host of other meds. for a little over 7 yrs. He has to have labs done regularly and every time we cross our fingers. Don't want to jinx it but we're jumping for joy, literally.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Good work, Sean. You must be much relieved, Marlene!


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMom
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can say that again, and again, and again! Thanks Bonnie.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

We're all jumping for joy for Sean!


----------

